# Congrats to John Atkins



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 21, 2007)

Pigs on the Run won GC in Chesapeake this past weekend.  2nd year in a row for him.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 21, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> yea, i saw that on the 'other' board.  good for him and from what i heard justin's father was cooking with them.  that must have an emotional awards ceromony.



Yeah, Mark has been a member of his team for a long time now.  I could only imagion the emotions.


----------

